# Honda 9.9hp Outboard Won't Start



## themerryonion (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm extremely new to sailing and have never had much experience with mechanical/electrical things of any kind, including automotive. So I'm hoping I'm just doing something wrong and it will be an easy fix! If not, well, it's a good opportunity to learn, right? 

The problem is that my partner and I recently bought a Catalina 27 with a Honda 9.9hp motor. It sat for about a month without use. We read through the manual and then went out to see if we could get the thing started. We were able to tilt it down properly and pull out the choke, set the lever correctly, etc.

But then when we pulled the starter, it wouldn't even turn over. I'm pretty sure we were pulling it fast and hard enough, although, as I said, total newbies here!

Help?

______
We are Waywardly Mobile


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

first did you have the kill switch clip connected. does it have gas in the tank, did you connect the fuel line, did you pump up the squeeze bulb on the fuel line. is it in neutral, it will only start in neutral


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

What he said. Also, make sure it's in the water too. It is not what is preventing the start but it does need to be in the water to get proper cooling if it does start.

Put fresh gas in it too. Those motors don't like old stale gas.


----------



## themerryonion (Apr 23, 2012)

All of those things were done properly. I'm not sure how old the gas is, since it came from the previous owner. Could be an issue. If that's it, is it normal not to get anything other than a click when you pull the starter?


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

Is it electric start, or are you pulling a rope? If it's electric and you hear a click, that's not normal. If it's a rope, it should spin the motor, not click. If it's not in neutral, I think the rope might just pull out and not engage the flywheel?

Or is the motor seized? It should spin when starting.


----------



## SoOkay (Nov 27, 2004)

I could be sending you the wrong way here, but gas with ethanol has been a problem on a number of outboards that I know of when the fuel sits for more than 30 days. The ethanol starts to separate out and will cause havoc. Easy to test, get a fuel sample from the huel hose feeding the engine, and pour it in a clean container. Compare it to how it looks versus clean fresh fuel. Then let it sit for maybe 45 mins and see if it separates.

If this is the problem, you'll probably need to clean out the carburator (or injectors), and replace the old fuel with new one.


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

Save yourself a lot of frustration and find a good outboard mechanic and have him give it a once over and tune up. If done right it should start with a pull or two.


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

themerryonion said:


> All of those things were done properly. I'm not sure how old the gas is, since it came from the previous owner. Could be an issue. If that's it, is it normal not to get anything other than a click when you pull the starter?


You can't get a "click" by pulling the starter. Tell us if it ELECTRIC start (PUSH a button) or manual start (PULL the starter rope with a handle).


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Maybe see if you are getting spark? Remove the plug, ground the base, put the cap back on & pull hard. You should see a blue/white spark across the gap. If you have good spark, squirt a little bit of gas in the plug hole, put the plug back in, pull hard and you should get a pop or partial run for a few seconds.

If that happens, it is likely that the carb needs a thorough cleaning. Once you get it running, suggest you drain the float bowl if you aren't going to use it in a week or so.

All this assumes the tank is venting properly and that your primer bulb is getting fuel to the float bowl. You can loosen the drain screw on the carb to see if gas flows out when you squeeze the bulb.

Paul T


----------



## themerryonion (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. It's a pull starter, and we hear a click in the engine when we pull it. I know some of you said that's not possible, but that's what it sounds like. No turning over, as I said. I'll probably check the spark plugs and clean the carburetor and get new fuel (pretty sure it's not an ethanol blend).


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

Sounds like it's not in neutral. No need to check the spark if the motor isn't turning when you pull the rope.


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

Take the cover off. On the top of the engine there's the carburetor
Look carefully for a small shiny brass screw.
Carefully remove the screw being extremely careful NOT to drop anything!
On the bottom there's a tiny, I mean tiny hole.
Take a fine wire and clean out that hole.
Replace and I believe it will start.
dick


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

themerryonion said:


> Thanks, everyone. It's a pull starter, and we hear a click in the engine when we pull it. I know some of you said that's not possible, but that's what it sounds like. No turning over, as I said. I'll probably check the spark plugs and clean the carburetor and get new fuel (pretty sure it's not an ethanol blend).


Hi Onion,

Not to mean you don't hear a "click". If you hear it... it's there. But those of us that know outboard engines, are visualizing something else/ Thanks for the clarification of "pull start". You will be bombarded with knowledge and swags from the most experienced to the least on a forum such as this. Without going to the shop... it's got to have: air, gas and spark. When you know you have those 3 and she won't run, then it's a carb most likely.

Dave


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Does the pull cord come out, about a foot or so when you pull it? If not, there is an interlock that prevents that if not in neutral. We have a Tohatsu 6HP 4 stroke and the shift lever has to be in EXACTELY the right spot to allow the cord to be pulled through. 

If the engine is "pulling through", with the pistons cycling properly, suggest you re-visit some of the prior posts.

Paul T


----------



## Brewgyver (Dec 31, 2011)

If you're at a marina, ask a dock neighbor for help, many if not most boaters have at least some experience with small outboards. Also, read the manual. If you don't have one, find the Serial Number on your Honda and down load it here


----------



## themerryonion (Apr 23, 2012)

Unfortunately, we're anchored. But a guy who's been giving us informal lessons is going to take a look on Monday. I'll let you know what the verdict is, just in case anyone else has a similar issue.

EDIT: Did read through the manual thoroughly. Not much help, in this case.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Holla,

Sorry for your issues.

I have a Honda 9.9 with both electric and pull start. Frankly the pull start puts more energy into starting the engine than the electric does so as long as you don't have arthritis or bursitis or other physical issues the pull start is fine.

The Honda carbs are *extremely* sensitive to ethanol. There are several issues. First there is phase separation in older gas - that means the ethanol separates from the gas; the ethanol is corrosive and erodes the inside of the fuel line and leads to tiny particles clogging up the carb jets. Ethanol is also hydrophylic and sucks water right out of the air, leading to additional corrosion in the fuel system and the accumulation of water in the fuel tank. 

Given you description I would haul your fuel tank ashore and dump it in a hazmat tank. Get new fuel. Drain your fuel line and carb bowl. Rebuild (sorry) the carb. Start over with clean fuel and the engine should start. 

Moving forward, when you are done with the engine, every single time, remove the fuel line from the engine and let the engine run out of gas. Make sure you close the vent on the tank.


----------



## magnolia_moon (Oct 17, 2013)

themerryonion,

Catalina is a great choice for your first sailboat. 
I bought a Catalina 25 with a 9.9 outboard and had problems with the carburetor. 
I tried fixing the problem myself and ran into issues because the jets in the carburetor are so small. 
My suggestion is to take it to a marine mechanic and spend the money to get it diagnosed and fixed up accordingly.
I spent $200 to have the carburetor overhauled and now it runs like new.
Once you do get it running make sure to add STABIL fuel treatment to each tank.
Also, disconnect your fuel line and let the motor idle until it runs out of gas. 
These two practices will save you from issues in the future. 
All the best.

Mr. Moon


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

If all this info doesn't lead to a start possibly a kill switch failure. A bit of salt crystal grounds the spark. Was a common problem with older Hondas


----------



## dandy dan (Jun 8, 2015)

My 2005 9.9 hp honda outboard is not starting.The following has been done, clean gas w/ no ethanol, carburetor has been dipped and thoroughly cleaned. kill swich has been chek out and spark plugs have spark. I am not sure what is left to check. Does this particular model have computer andif so could this b the problem. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## i_amcdn (Jul 4, 2012)

My Honda 8HP 4 stroke started running rough the 4th time that I used it this year. When throttle was applied it would sputter.
I had it winterized by Honda dealer last fall and it started on 2nd pull this spring but went downhill.
Based on what I found here and on the web I added a pint of Seafoam to my 5 gal tank. Ran it for 20 minutes at the dock. Went grocery shopping and got my haircut over a 2 hour break. Returned to boat and took it out and ran it half throttle (5 knots) for 30 minutes...it runs smoothly now.

What was I doing wrong?
my suspicion is..... I just stopped it with the kill switch. I never unplugged the gas line and let the engine run dry.
Even though I use the highest premium Shell (no ethanol) I think the left over gas in carb gummed things up. It was sitting for up to 2 weeks with no use due to the crappy weather we have had so far this year.

I only buy gas at a gas station...I think the marina gas sits too long vs a gas station and I never know what I am getting.


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

The click makes it sound like the engine may not be turning over when you pull the cord. If the cord doesn't unwind when you pull on it, the engine is seized. Take the plugs off, squirt some penetrating oil (NOT WD-40) into the holes. Remove the 3 or 4 screws that hold the starter assembly (the thing the cord winds up in). Lift it off, put a wrench on the nut that is centered on top of the engine where the starter was, and turn it. You're turning the crankshaft and freeing up the stuck pistons.
If the cord does unwind when you pull it, the starter assembly may need to be lubricated so the parts ('pawls') that are supposed to swing out to engage the flywheel when you pull the rope don't stick in place.
Or, the motor is spinning freely because there are no spark plugs in place, so no compression, so the motor spins easily. Check those two things. Both are visible with the cowl off.
Once the motor is turning when you pull the cord, put fresh gas in the tank and try again.
If no start, then check for a spark. Pull a spark plug, keep it attached to the wire, hold the end against a cooling fin and pull the cord. You should see a little blue spark as long as you're not in bright sunlight. Wear leather gloves, a thick rag, or hold the plug in insulated pliers.
If you don' t have a spark, either your plugs are bad or they aren't getting juice from the coils. Look for a loose or worn spark plug wire, or a loose wire around the coils.
If you have a spark, check for a stuck float valve in the carb.
First, spray some carb cleaner into the air intake and pull the cord a few times. Tap on the carb with a plastic screwdriver handle. If no joy, pull the carb off, take it home, buy a rebuild kit from your local overpriced dealership or online, and teach yourself how to rebuild the carb. Instructions should be include with the kit, and the whole job takes a half hour. Do it on a clean surface where you won't lose the tiny parts.
That covers most of the starting problems I can think of.
Look at this as an opportunity to become a better, more self-reliant sailor.
John


----------



## Johnniegee (Oct 13, 2014)

If you have spark compression and fuel your motor should start. Spray some carb clean into the carb and pull through a few times add a shot of starter fluid and pull. I can hear the music from here.....


----------



## mikefilippell (Jun 13, 2017)

For what it's worth, I just bought a new (2106 model) 9.9 4-stroke Honda outboard and have had the same starting problem since day-1. 25-30 pulls on the first start of any given day, then it runs and starts fine for the day. Let it rest a couple of days and it'll take 30 pulls to start again. Could there be a carb bowl or something that slowly leaks out when the engine is not running?

I've repeatedly called two local Honda outboard service places but they won't return my calls Likely, since I described the problem on their message, I'm guessing they don't have any idea what to do to help, so they don't call me back.


----------

